# Canberra 2-MIB and Geosmin event



## iamacup (23/7/22)

Hi folks,
The ACT water has been stirred up and a natural 2-MIB and Geosmin event is ongoing in the dam that supplies us. This has made the water taste off and muddy while remaining safe to drink. I’ve not noticed a change in taste but apparently some people are not sensitive to the taste at all. My uncouth palate working in my favour. 

Can anyone give input to how this might influence the taste of beer brewed during this time?

Cheers
Cup


----------



## starkers (20/8/22)

Sorry you didn't get answer Cup, I'm in the same boat of being insensitive to it but I've read that acid helps, so maybe normal mash pH is enough to drive it off?

Do you know if its still a problem? I haven't read anywhere that it's better, but the complaints seem to have abated over the last two weeks.

Tomorrow is the first chance I've had to brew since the problems started, and I don't want my beer tasting mouldy to some people, even if I can't taste it myself. I'll probably just add a little more lactic to my mash than usual. As luck would have it I'm making a sour anyway


----------



## iamacup (20/8/22)

starkers said:


> Sorry you didn't get answer Cup, I'm in the same boat of being insensitive to it but I've read that acid helps, so maybe normal mash pH is enough to drive it off?
> 
> Do you know if its still a problem? I haven't read anywhere that it's better, but the complaints seem to have abated over the last two weeks.
> 
> Tomorrow is the first chance I've had to brew since the problems started, and I don't want my beer tasting mouldy to some people, even if I can't taste it myself. I'll probably just add a little more lactic to my mash than usual. As luck would have it I'm making a sour anyway


My brew seems fine to me, I’d just go for it.


----------



## Malchizedec (21/8/22)

I havent noticed any change in the taste, I'll let you know how my next brew goes


----------

